# Perdido River???



## BayStealth (May 25, 2008)

Hi guys . . . and girls! My Dad just got a condo down in Perdido just before FloraBama on the bay side . . . Perdido River they say? The condo is called SeaSpray and he is really excited as well as I about getting the kids on some fish. A lot of people are telling us to fish the flats but we do not have lot of experience in this type of fishing. I did take my 8 year old out the other evening at dusk and tried a couple of neighboring lights with no success.:boo He was on the dock all night last night and only caught a couple of catfish. I will give it to him . . . he definately has way more patients than I ever did at 8!! Well at any rate, any help you can give us would be awesome. Like I said we are really excited about being on the water. Finally no more fighting for a parking spot at the boat ramp.LOL! Areas, tackle, bait selection(live / artificial) ?? Any help will be greatly appreciated. I have FL and AL liscence. My Dad just has FL for now. My little man is chomping at the bit to catch some decent fish!! Well thanks for any help or tips.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thats gonna be ole river....plenty of specks, reds, flounder....typical inshore stuff



live shrimp, pinfish, bull minnows under a popping cork or free lined with the current under the lights. Gulp shrimp work good, gold spoons for redfish, fish finder rigs, etc. Stop in at TOP GUN bait and tackle over in OB and they'll be more than happy to help get you set up and ready to go


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Our beachhouse is on Ole River also. If you fish at night do exactly what Biggamefishr says. If you decide to fish during the day head north into Perdido Bay.There are also some artificial reefs on the north side of Ono Island that hold some fish.The traffic in Ole River is unbelievable during the dayand it gets the water so dirty you can't see your own motor in the water. Good luck.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

There is a post in the inshore section about Johnson beach. That is a good area to check out. You can either fish the Big Lagoon side {like the poster did} or the Gulf side. You are only about five miles to Johnson beach road and another three miles to where the road ends. That is a pretty area to check out. It is part of the national seashore so you get to see what the beach should look like.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Last year just past the Theo Barrs bridge their is real rocky area with swift current we caught several different species of fish using live shrimp just bouncing them off bottom at night drifting. We caught sheepshead, trout, flounder, reds, black drum, and a ton of rays and hardheads but it was alot of fun that was the best area I found but I am a freshwater fisherman and it is the same type of area we would fish inland a current with alot of current breaks for fish to hide behind.


----------

